# Quit in NJ



## FreakB0x (Apr 5, 2015)

I tried this out as a driver because of a few reasons. I love to drive, I loved the idea and technology behind it..and i also needed some extra cash. By at the end of the day it just was not worth it financially. The thing that did it for me was the "no tip" and 20% Uber fee together. If one of them was gone then maybe i would consider still going online once in a while. I understand they need to make they share of your fare to exist, so they should be encouraging tips instead of the opposite. I tip my garbage men, my mailman, haircut, obviously waiter/waitress ect ect so i strongly feel they should have a tipping build into the app. I did about 30 trips and only got one $10 tip once...rest were 0, and the girl gave me wrong address on her side so that was her reason. Last straw was last weekend, early evening hour, I took someone from Newark Airport to Hoboken and then picked up someone else and it was a NYC trip. It was over an hour to get into NYC and then 90 minutes to get back to NJ the tunnels were a MESS.... F THAT. 3 hours in traffic for $42. So between the wear and tear on my car , gas, ect ..the money would need to be better for me to think it was worth it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so will you try Lyft? since they tip


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

FreakB0x said:


> I tried this out as a driver because of a few reasons. I love to drive, I loved the idea and technology behind it..and i also needed some extra cash. By at the end of the day it just was not worth it financially. The thing that did it for me was the "no tip" and 20% Uber fee together. If one of them was gone then maybe i would consider still going online once in a while. I understand they need to make they share of your fare to exist, so they should be encouraging tips instead of the opposite. I tip my garbage men, my mailman, haircut, obviously waiter/waitress ect ect so i strongly feel they should have a tipping build into the app. I did about 30 trips and only got one $10 tip once...rest were 0, and the girl gave me wrong address on her side so that was her reason. Last straw was last weekend, early evening hour, I took someone from Newark Airport to Hoboken and then picked up someone else and it was a NYC trip. It was over an hour to get into NYC and then 90 minutes to get back to NJ the tunnels were a MESS.... F THAT. 3 hours in traffic for $42. So between the wear and tear on my car , gas, ect ..the money would need to be better for me to think it was worth it. Just my opinion.


Hope Uber will wake up


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

There isn't really all that much technology behind it. Most people assume that somehow Uber insures you get a ride quicker. I don't see much evidence for that. You have drivers chasing surges, playing the guarantees by hiding in dead zones, refusing people who rate under a 4.6. None of that guarantees a quicker car. Uber drivers are crossing each other to pick up points more on average than a well run taxi service if I had to guess.

The Uber model is almost more a form of crowdsourcing. Drivers are almost uncompensated in some markets Uber's model or technology isn't that efficient, they simply want to create an environment where most of the cars you see happen to be Uber cars. 

In practice, I assume what they tend to do better than most taxi companies to date is relieve a certain kind of uncertainty. If a person hires an Uber car to come get them - that car is idle and ready to go. Driving time is as accurate as the mapping software can guess, and it's good enough. 

I see nothing extraordinary about the technology whatsoever, it provides no ability for dispatching (wastes driver's time and fuel). "God's View" that suggested they have some people working hard writing algorithms for all sorts of things, kind of impressive in a sick way, but that's another can of worms.


----------



## UnStUberED (Apr 17, 2015)

Uber loves the money you making for him, forget you and the traffic you'll eat. Eat it like a man. Now go make Travis more money before he tell his gnomes to fine you.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

FreakB0x said:


> I tried this out as a driver because of a few reasons. I love to drive, I loved the idea and technology behind it..and i also needed some extra cash. By at the end of the day it just was not worth it financially. The thing that did it for me was the "no tip" and 20% Uber fee together. If one of them was gone then maybe i would consider still going online once in a while. I understand they need to make they share of your fare to exist, so they should be encouraging tips instead of the opposite. I tip my garbage men, my mailman, haircut, obviously waiter/waitress ect ect so i strongly feel they should have a tipping build into the app. I did about 30 trips and only got one $10 tip once...rest were 0, and the girl gave me wrong address on her side so that was her reason. Last straw was last weekend, early evening hour, I took someone from Newark Airport to Hoboken and then picked up someone else and it was a NYC trip. It was over an hour to get into NYC and then 90 minutes to get back to NJ the tunnels were a MESS.... F THAT. 3 hours in traffic for $42. So between the wear and tear on my car , gas, ect ..the money would need to be better for me to think it was worth it. Just my opinion.


I agree man. I'm close to quiting too. I'm just waiting to find a regular 40hr job.


----------

